# Blizzard (plow) update



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You may remember a couple months ago I had asked about the Blizzard plows and there were few who had tried them. Well I antied up my $4200 and brought home their model 810 with the extendable 1 foot wings.

I opted to mount the plow myself and when I opened the crate, I must say I was very impressed with the quality of construction. The A frame has large angle iron rails and the rear crossmember is a large diameter rectangular tube. The mounting points are 1/2" plate and the angling pistons are 1 3/4" in diameter! I've never seen pistons this big on a pickup plow before. The back of the moldboard is boxed in for strength and all welds are continuous, not stitch type commonly found on snowplows. This may be trivial, but the paint finish is so glossy you can see yourself in it.

The plow went together faily easily, the directions were clear and everything fits like it's supposed to. The hardest part was connecting all the hoses to the manifold, which is milled from a single piece of aluminum. It has a bunch of solenoid valves that look just like those on my Diamond manifold.

The subframe went on with no problems, every thing fit well. There are a total of 10 1/2" and 9/16" grade eights holding the frame to the truck and again the crossmember is a heavy gauge rectangular tube. 

If this plow works as well as it's built, I'll have made a wise investment. I'll bring this post back after I've used it a few times and let you know how it works. That is, if we ever get some snow...


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

have fun with your new toy. yes, pray for snow.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks for the update. I'll be interested in your time savings as well. That is where you are going to see a big difference.

It took a leader to buy it and then admit it on plowsite where the norm is to resist anything new and different. You will never see me ripping on anybody for being a leader and making bold steps into the future.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I just read an old thread on the plowsite and was amazed. http://plowsite.vbulletinhosting.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4049

The fact is, most opinions WERE from speculators. And anyone can see that there are a lot of people here that do reject new ideas and change. Many people here are unwilling to even try a urethane edge. And many people don't think a V plow is worthy of the price. And many won't consider using wings. And it also amazes me how some of you guys ever got past pulling a pin to angle your plow! How long after angle cylinders were first used would you guys have waited before considering them "proven"? How about power windows? And how long before the Blizzard 810 is considered proven? We all usually wait till the second year of a new truck model. Does a new plow model take longer for some reason?

A new member had asked a question and made an observation (a fairly good observation IMO) and what did he get?

Acused of speaking before thinking.
Rudeness.
And sarcasm from many, even from John Allin (which I truly wouldn't have expected)

Only after he appoligized did he get any sort of a welcome to plowsite. And yes, many did then appoligize to him. But in my opinion, he shouldn't have had to appoligize for making an observation that is so obvious to many of us when the most modern design idea that some people here have on their plow IS angle cylinders. He is just one of the few that had the balls to say it. And looks like he still has them since he went ahead and bought the Blizzard.

This is just one more instance where I have seen outright rudeness to new members, often from a moderator. There is no excuse for that type of treatment to new users. And I am sure that there are many here that agree with me, even if they are still new or unregistered in fear of being treated the same way if they speak out.

What really gets me, is that there were 3 moderators that took part in the hazing of a new member making his first post.

I have just two words.
Very Unprofessional.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

IMO
It does take more than a few years to proove a new plow design.
Fisher had recall all their first year run v plow for new a frames.
But fisher sells alot of plows and deisng problems will show, they are also used in a wide market area.
Blizzard has a few obstacles to overcome. 
1- they are a new company, no track record
2- they have a new design, that is used by very few operators, as can be seen that we really only have two members here that own blizzards,and only one has the plow in question, that as of yet, hasnt pushed flake 1.
I think it is a very aggressive design, and perfect for the commercial operator. However, until someone puts a few hundred hours one that unit, and can report some feedback, I can understand why we are aprehensive. I did hear first hand from director of operation at Denver Intl airport that they have a few blizzard plow and have had breakdowns with the units. 
Truck models will generate 10's if not 100's of thousands units in a model year, so design and mechanical issues will show up very early. They also get alot more use than just 10-20x that a plow might be used in an average winter.
Also the blizzard design might work well for 2-3 years and then start developing problems. So we need a long term tester for to find such things out.
Like Alan mentioned in the thread you highlighted, I am not going to be a 4200.00 beta tester. 
it is very similar to the hinker c plow,good design idea, but I also dont want to be the beta tester on that unit either.
Which is why straight plows are still the most common plow sold.
FWIW, pelican I hope that plow is worth every dime you payed for it, and we all look like fools for doubting the design. We all work to hard for our money to buy a poor product.
Dino


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

*Blizzard*

pelican01,

Good luck on your new plow. I have looked at them recently, and was impressed with several things. Glad to hear the fit/finish is of high quality.

How much does it weigh?

Think snow, no Think BLIZZARD.

Dave


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Even I question the usefulness of the Hinniker C plow which is not even close to the same idea. But just think, two u-edges on each plow. $$$ LOL

1) Yes Blizzard is a new company compared to the likes of Meyer and Western to name just a few. But Boss was once a new company, and although I don't know for sure, I would think Blizzard has some key employees that have been around this field for awhile. 

2) We may only have one Blizzard owner that has courage to let it be known in the face of heavy opposition.  Kind of like admitting you are a Detroit Lions fan this year. uummm no, I don't live in Michigan.  


The fear of being a beta tester is what slows down all great ideas. I'm sure Dino that you have seen that with the urethane edges. Sometimes heads can be so thick that there is little room for new ideas.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I really hate to take another thread off topic, but $ 300.00 to try a u edge is alot easier to swallow than 4K for a plow.
At times it may seem somewhat hard to sell, but for the most part, people know a good idea when they see it. The blizzard is a great idea, and if they will hold up over time, then they have a real winner.
Now a blizzard with a u edge, now that may be something.
Anotehr thing for alot of us to consider, is that staying with one brand of plow makes parts and maint alot easier. Having one off brand in the fleet adds extra money for maint items, and parts, not to mention learning a new product to repair as well.
Also dealer support is key, and there just isnt to many of them yet.
Dino


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> Also dealer support is key, and there just isnt to many of them yet.


 Nor will there ever be, if people aren't willing to take a step forward.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Actually they've sold quite a few.

Where they're hurting is that they're not getting many repeat buyers.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I had posted on another thread regarding the Blizzards that I had spoken with the manufacturer's engineer about the rumors that had popped up on my original inquiry that I had posted here, and he said in their first year of production they had problems with the hydraulics due to quality control of one of their suppliers. He stated they switched suppliers for the manifold assembly and have had no problems since. The dealer told me they recalled all the original plows and replaced the manifold with the new unit. That sounds like they'll stand behind their product.

I am a bit apprehensive about buying a relatively new design, but after talking with the factory reps and looking at the quality of construction I feel this is a good product. I am confident this plow will cut 30% or better off my plow time. I'll keep you posted. Listen, I fought CD's until the day they pulled the last vinyl disc off the shelf, now my daughter doesn't even know what a record is!

The published weight of this plow setup is 980 pounds, about the same as the Diamond I am replacing. I added another controversial product, Timbren Load Boosters.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Kent, you must have posted while I was typing. Hunt & peck.

The dealer I bought my plow from stated for every two he has sold, he has either sold a second to a previous customer or that customer has referred another to him. He has sold all the plows he is able to get for this season and thought he could sell 60 more.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> Where they're hurting is that they're not getting many repeat buyers.


 Is that hearsay, an assumption, or a fact that you can provide the source of.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Come from production numbers when I visited the factory. I'm not going to publish exact numbers, but I have them for each year.

The production of the 810 unit has declined since their big 1999 intro.

Their straight blades have kinda caught on and their construction oriented "Rock-It" blades have saved the day production-wise.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Are you telling me that they gave you production numbers? Which of course cannot be verified. They must have given the numbers to you in confidence, and you were sworn to never reveal that confidential information. So we'll call this hearsay since it cannot be verified.

And of course the production would be lower the second year even if they sell the same amount the second year. They do have dealers that stock them, so the dealers would have to fill their inventory the first year. 

Being that these plows are a serious threat to the other manufacturers. It wouldn't surprise me if other factory reps are using their influence to discourage their dealers from taking on the Blizzard line as well as starting rumors. 

Bringing a new product to market is not an easy task. Dealers that don't care to carry a whole new line of plows and parts inventory, salesmen that are reluctant to learn about the new line, consumers that are reluctant to try anything new......

Even if they did have low sales numbers, they are already a success. Many new products don't make it this far. Boss went through this with the V plow. And it is here to stay.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

*Getting mine Wednesday*

Good luck Pelican, I am getting an 810 wednesday and will send in my input. I know two contractors near me who have them. One is very big and has plowed for 35 yrs he has fisher, Boss -V plows, Meyers, and one Western municipal. He just bought his second Blizzard and says he wont plow with anything else. The other contractor is small time, but has said he also likes his 810. I guess me and you will be the Guinea pigs and find out how they perform. I know its a gamble but so were V-plows. I myself will take a chance with new tech.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Glad to see Pelican is happy, As I have said before I own the Blizzard straight plow and the construction, quality, and "way it works" are awesome. I am especially pleased with the hookup system, very slick.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jay,

Is your moldboard boxed as well? This is the same technology used on modern excavating equipment. Very strong. Those considering a new straight plow might want to take a look at this one too. The ends are like a reversed funnel like the one way highway plows and ought to roll snow real well. The undercarriage is the same as the 810, very stout.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

One of my favorite quotes:

"Never explain. 
Your friends don't need it.
Your enemies don't believe it."


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

The company I work with has a blizzard 810 and it has been a great plow exept for one problem in the begining, the hydrloylic connection where leaking at the manifold. A little teflon tape on all the connections solves that problem and since then it's worked great. I plowed a couple lots with it and it reay does save time with the wings. It;s a good plow.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

THANK YOU!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Kent Lawns, I really like your quote, but I like this one better.

"Don't worry about people stealing your ideas. If your ideas are any good you'll have to ram them down people's throats.--Howard Aiken"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MY $.02, I love the idea of the Blizzard, but like everyone else has said, $4,200 for an unproven plow in the middle of a snowstorm and it breaks then you have a $35,000 + investment that isn't making money and providing the service to your customers that you promised. I'm not scared to try new things, we have 3 U-edges that we're trying based on what people have said. Boss was around for quite awhile before they caught on in a big way. Most of the larger contractors wouldn't be where they are if they didn't try new things. I think we all need to lighten up a little.


----------



## Yard (Dec 22, 1999)

*U edge*

Mark, Whats a u edge? Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

poly-urethane, I was just being to lazy to type it all out. Talk to Dino, he knows a little about them.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Mark, if you are talking about the wings breaking/malfunctioning, you would still have somewhere between an 8' and 10' plow to make money with. All the other components are basically the same on all brands and models (motor, pump, valves, solenoids, hoses... etc.) With a small supply of spare parts (recommended with any plow) you shouldn't have any more problems than other plows. 

The wings breaking/malfunctioning are what most people are worried about. But that wouldn't render it useless. Just an inconvenience till it can be repaired.

And I agree that everyone should lighten up.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Those in doubt about the durability of the plow, check this link, a division of Blizzard Plows
http://www.rockitpowerblade.com/
As Dave K pointed out earlier, Blizzard sells a solid replacment for the trip springs on the skid steer model so the plow can be used as a dozer blade in the off season.

Time will tell...


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Just have to add my 2 cents.I can't take it anymore!

Back in 93 we bought a 2wd Mitsu w/ a 9' straight because we didn't have a dealer who sold Boss V's.People thought we were crazy to by 2wd to plow with.It turned out to be the best plow truck we own.  
I begged my local dealer to get Boss plows and finally he did.We put them on right away.Prices ranging from $3,750. to $5,500. It took our competition awhile to put them on and some won't even do it now.
Now they came out with the Blizzard plows.I talked to my local dealer and he told me they corrected all the problems they had in the beginning.When we need another plow we will not hesitate to purchase a Blizzard! 
If I could build the perfect plow I feel it would be a V plow with the Blizzard features.
Remember,we made decisions long before Plowsite was here.Some people are like cows they just follow along in a line. 
Sometimes you must brake out of the pack and take the lead.

Good Luck
Mike Nelson
New York Snow Pros,Inc.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

hi gang, i have a buddie who bought a blizzard plow when they first came out and he had nothing but problems. he kept said he should have stuck it out with a boss vee. he sold it right away a bought a boss.i like my western mpv 's ,it must cost a arm & leg if you hit a curb with blizzard wing exstended out and you bend it. i'll stay with a western & boss or a fisher any day.happy holidays.......


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

It is usually a buddy or friend that has problems with it isn't it? 

If you hit a curb that hard, it wouldn't matter what plow you are using.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

Dave, my buddies uncle's friends dog had the same problem when he hit a curb...yes the dog was drunk.
and on and on and on we go with this debate.
dan


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I said I'd keep you guys posted on this plow, I got my first opportunity to use it the other night.

We got four to six inches of wet snow, the kind that clumps up and doesn't roll too well.

I bought the optional joystick control with this plow and it sure is sweet! It velcros to the seat beside you and controls the blade like the "Slick Stick" does and has two additional rocker switches to operate the wings.

Most of the work I do with this truck is residential driveways that are 200 to 300 feet long with 2 or 3 car garages and parking areas. To do the drives I extended the rearward wing out straight and canted the leading wing forward which gave me just over 9 feet of blade. I was able to do the drives in 2 passes with no cleanup vs. 3 passes with my old 8' straight blade. The parking areas were done in 3 or 4 passes depending on size vs. 4 to 6 with the old plow. I have two small commercial lots I also do and it's safe to say they took half the time to plow with the scoop function of the Blizzard.

Some general observations I made are that you only need about a six inch overlap when making windrow passes vs. almost 1/3 width on my straight plow. To this point I have only plowed with straight plows so I don't know how this would compare to a V. My route normally takes about 12 hours to do with the old plow with 5 to 6 inches of fluffy snow, I don't recall how long with the wet stuff like we just had. It took me 10 hours to complete my run this time, I know this will improve as I become more accustomed to the controls and the new truck. I frequently found myself reaching for my old controls.

There was one minor problem while plowing an item 4 driveway. At one point one wing would not pivot forward and when I got out to check it, the slot it pivots in had clogged with the item 4. I scooped it out with my finger (took about 30 seconds) and there were no further problems. If you have a lot of gravel driveways, this plow may not be for you. 

So far this plow is everything I had hoped and again I'll keep you posted of any major problems or developements. If nothing else happens I'll report back at the end of the season that things are going well. TTFN!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

I have been waiting for an update. Thanks.



> Some general observations I made are that you only need about a six inch overlap when making windrow passes vs. almost 1/3 width on my straight plow. To this point I have only plowed with straight plows so I don't know how this would compare to a V.


 I have used a V. And when windrowing, the V is the same as a straight (one wing forward and one back). The V in the scoop makes clean-up faster, but sounds like your new plow doesn't leave much to clean up.

Till I buy an 810, when windrowing, I'll use a wing on the leading edge to control spill-off.

Just have to get in and out to handle the wing. Kinda like the old-timers gettting in and out to angle the plow.


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Thats great pelican I hope your plow works out good for you


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That is why pro-wings improve a straight blades windrowing ability. If the Blizzard is wroking that is great. Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2001)

Pelican, sounds to me like you took the bull by the horns. So from your first real run with the plow you cut TWO hours off your time and you don't even have the hang of using it yet. Thats impressive, really think about it that is alot of wear and tear on the truck that you saved and more even important you were sleeping while the others were still out plowin. 

If you think about it the small up and coming companies make some of the best products. After all they are trying to make a name for themselves and can only do so if they get good word of mouth from their customers. With the web and a site like this Pelicans post can make or break that company with just a few posts. With praise on the product a few might buy one. If he hates it chances are none of you would even consider putting one in front of their trucks. 

Bottom line is your equipment making you money and if so can better equipment make your company more profitable when plowing. So nothing ventured nothing gained. 

If they can put something that can hold up in front of a dozer I think your safe with this plow.

Wish it was snowing now
Gordon


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Well we didnt have a whole lot of snow but I did get a chance to plow with my new blizzard 810 plow. Saved me about 20% of my time. Still takes getting used to but it is amazing. Clearing by garage doors it sweeps the snow to the side and leaves no runoff. Going up driveways I just expand the wings and make one pass. As far as comercial lots plowing with a ten foot blade saves lots of time. No problems yet, But I will update. Of course when we get ten inches of snow or more I would imagine a ten foot plow will be too much, but if I leave it at eight foot and curl the wing while angled it should stop lots of runoff. As for now? We need some friken snow-fast


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

You could probably angle one side and extend the other, giving you a 9 foot plow, and less run off.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got another storm under my belt, we had a delivery of 6" of dry powder this past weekend. I'm getting more accustomed to the controls and trimmed another 1/2 hour off my route. I have to credit the truck with some of this savings, I'm able to plow all my jobs uphill where I had to back up and push down on some of them before. Between this snow and the prior one combined I've been able to do some stacking and this plow performs well there too. I stacked snow as high as the truck roof at the two small lots I do.

This plow backblades very well also. It cleans almost as well pulling as it does pushing. With the blade extended to 10' you've got garages pulled out in no time. Those wings also have eliminated overflow off the forward end of the plow, I had two customers come out and remark how well it cleaned their drive. I have a few accounts where it's neccessary to push across the road, there's no place else to push, and cleaning the road is much easier with the scoop function. 

There is one problem though. On gravel and crushed stone driveways the wing channels tend to collect gravel if the wings are extended, so I only am plowing in the 8' mode on these drives.

The only question left unanswered is durability.I'll let you know at the end of the season how it's holding up.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

hey pelican, 
ive decided to bite the bullet and buy a blizzard. picking it up tommorrow. i will be the first in my area to have one that i know of (havent seen any on competitors trucks). im going to mount the plow myself to make repair/servicing easier. any tips or advice on some of the snags you ran into mounting yours? any help suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Just for your knowledge. The only one I have seen in my area I saw on Monday covered in snow. Truck had not been moved. Stopped to talk to the driver plowing with a Fisher and her told me it was his newest truck and the powerpack was not working. Did not have time to deal with it he jumped in his spare and went. Just be aware of the problem. I do not know if he got it resolved.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

White=green, when assembling the plow, pay attention to the pwer hitch section, it's a little confusing. I had to back track a few steps to do one step I had missed. What kind of truck are you mounting to?


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

mounting on a 97' F-350 reg cab, srw, auto, 460 motor, replacing c-8 meyer plow, will be mounting meyer on another truck this summer.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Can't help you much with the truck, mine's an '01. My frame fit great though, it shouldn't be any problem. I followed all the instructions step by step and the plow worked right the first time. No bugs!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Pelican,

Time to revise an old thread. Where is the end of the season report on that power plow?

Hope you got more snow to try it out on. As for the gravel problem in the wings it's an easy fix if you want to email or call me for info.

I've been a Blizzard dealer for 3 years now and they have been a super plow unit for both residential and commercial plowers.

Jerre Heyer
[email protected]
814-898-2171

Move snow fast with the Blizzard power plow!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Unfortunately last season was the "Winter that wasn't", I only plowed 2 snows.

Stand by for info request. The gravel issue is my only complaint with the plow.


----------



## Snow7669 (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey Jerre, Glad to see you have an answer for the gravel problem. I bought 2 810's last year, only had one little snow of 3" though. I rarely have a job that envolves gravel but, it would be nice to have your answer on the problem for the future. 
thanks for your time, Bill Harrison, Maryland


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I spoke with the rep from Blizzard last week, and showed him where I was having problems, he stated that it shouldn't be a concern. I feared the gravel would cause damage to the wing tracks, but he said it has been their experience that it isn't an issue, the gravel won't cause damage.

Snow 7669, Welcome to Plowsite!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Time for another update. I've really given the plow a workout this season, here's a couple shots of how it stacks snow. This one's ready to be blown back, use the machine for height reference.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This one's at a culdesac I maintain. It's hard to tell, but the snow is about a foot higher than the cab roof.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I can't report that my season has been trouble free.

I've had some cracking occur on the wings, Jerre helped me to repair this. I believe there has been a redesign in this area, plus they are using heavier gauge metal now. Bear in mind my plow is two years old and the new models have had improvements made.

A weld failed on the bushing in the A frame, one of 12 reported failures in all the plows manufactured. I disassembled and rewelded.

Two hose seats have cracked, this seemed to happen after hard hits to raised catch basins both times.

Unbeknownst to me, while stacking this last storm, a block of snow fell on the kickstand and released it, I dropped the plow again and bent the assembly. It needs replaced.

There's some pretty significant wear on the hoist assembly, the plow doesn't raise to full height. I have to disassemble to inspect the cause.

One annoying problem is my harness plug occasionally vibrates loose, and one pin doesn't make contact. I have to get out and tighten the connection when this happens.

This past storm, a valve seemed to have stuck open for about ten minutes, the plow would angle left anytime the pump was used. It corrected itself after a short time.

This plow has taken some pretty hard hits. I plow a subdivision that has yet to be accepted by the town with raised catch basins. I've hit them pretty hard a few times. I think this may have brought on some of the damage I've had, I wouldn't expect any plow to survive that unharmed. I also hit a hidden stump at a new account, so hard I had to climb back off the dashboard after that one. I think this is when the hoist problems began.

I'll also point out that none of these problems prevented me from completing my route, except the hoses. I also have a nearby dealer now who has had the needed parts in stock. Repairs have been made following the storms.

I've offered quite a list of problems here, but I want to be honest with everyone. I know these are new plows and many are interested in their durability. My Diamonds were pretty much maintenance free, but even with the repairs I've had to make, I'd buy another Blizzard in a heartbeat. The time it saves me is worth the trouble, and the lighter fatigue factor plays heavy with me. I'm not getting any younger.

I mentioned on another thread that I had a fair storm to compare with a few weeks ago, a 6" dry powder snowfall. Now that I'm familiar with the controls and how to use the plow best, I trimmed a 12 hour run to 8 hours. I'll take the time, please!


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Pelican, Could you post pictures of the mounting brackets on the truck and a few shots of the plow on the truck? Thanks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I posted a number of pictures on this thread.

Let me know if there's something else you'd like to see.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*blizzard*

THose blizzard plows look like they have lots of parts to break ? I (knock on wood) neverhad a weld fail on any Fisher plow I have owned. What does an eight foot setup cost ??


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Steve, Was looking for the Cowboy hat smile but this will have to do 

Check the main lift pivot pin for the lift height issue. It's a 1" x 5" pin under the latch for pulling the plow on the truck.

Thank's for the update's look's like you're getting some good use up there finally. Hope you see some more snow and make some more green.

The plug issue can be relieved by stripping back 10-12" of the loom and replacing it with standard plastic loom. Make's the unit more flexible. Or you can replace with a new plow side harness.

keep the updates coming cause inquiring minds I'm sure want to know.

p.s. check out Howard Excursion picts

Jerre


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

BWhite, Prices vary across the country but around $3200 for 8' straight blade average of the dealers I know of. Jerre


----------

